# Limpets



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everyone here on the planted section! 

Yesterday I took the step of taking my tank apart, moving my betta in to a jug for an hour, moved out the filter and plants and dirted up that tank as per the instructions in the 'Natural Tank' sticky. Oddly enough however, two days later I ahve discovered about a dozen Freshwater Limpets. Can anyone give me any information about these free loaders?
Should I keep them, or get rid, or even should I control their population?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

i've never had them but this is what one article says about them:

http://aquariadise.com/aquarium-snails-you-do-want-in-your-tank/


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Hm, interesting. I think I might keep them in there but keep a very close eye on them.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe I had limpets in my high light 10g-tagged along on some plants I got. As soon as I added my micro fish-blue eyed gertrudae the limpets were gone in a day! Gobbled up as a buffet by the newcomers. Not all fish will eat them but most micro predators will. I'd read stronger filter flow tends to get rid of them but that's not an option with long finned bettas especially if your filter is a simple air pumpmrunnsponge filter.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Mine is a modified air powered sponge filter so there is next to no current, but an acceptable amount of water movement to stop any risk of biofilm from forming on the water surface.

Apart from a sudden boom after dirting the tank I haven't seen much of an issue with them so far. They are pretty good at destroying algae on the tank glass.


----------

